# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] La nuit nous appartient

## Ivan Le Fou

Il n'y a pas qu'en France qu'on aime guillotiner ceux qu'on a d'abord faits rois.
   Prenez James Gray, par exemple : élu génie de la mise en scène à 25 ans pour son premier film, le superbement sombre et léché "Little Odessa", il fut descendu en flammes après son second ("The Yards", presque aussi bon) non seulement par le public Cannois mais également par l'omnipotent Harvey Weinstein, patron de Miramax, son producteur. Pas de bol.
   Malgré un aussi puissant contempteur, il renaît difficilement pour réaliser "La nuit nous appartient", qui n'aurait pu se faire sans le soutien de ses deux principaux acteurs, Mark Wahlberg et Joaquin Phoenix, qui sont producteurs du film. Et là, patatra, nouvel accueil pourri à Cannes où l'on entendra des crétins hurler au "fascisme" et au "sarkozisme" à l'issue de la projection. Mince, un film où les flics gagnent à la fin, quel scandale !
   La sortie du film en DVD (juste avant l'été dernier) permet un recul que mérite le cinéma de James Gray. "We own the night", titre original, était la devise d'une unité spéciale anti-criminalité de la police new-yorkaise dans les années 80, dissoute depuis. Mais ce pourrait être aussi, évidemment, le credo du personnage principal interprété par Joaquin Phoenix, gérant d'une énorme discothèque (c'est les années 80, j'ai le droit d'utiliser des mots ringards) et à ce titre, roi de la nuit. Très éloigné de son père et de son frère, tous deux flics de choc, il fait la fête, consomme différents stupéfiants et se trouve pratiquement adopté par la famille russe qui possède le club. Fêtard, jouisseur, maqué à une latino qui fait retourner tout le club sur son passage (Eva Mendès, atomique !), il préfère ne pas voir que ses patrons trempent sérieusement dans le trafic de drogue. Jusqu'à ce que son frère s'intéresse précisément à ce trafic et opère une descente dans la boite…
   Que ce soient les problèmes de l'instinct filial et des liens du sang, ou l'affrontement entre un père biologique et un père adoptif symbolisant la lutte entre la Loi et la Jouissance, on voit que les principaux thèmes shakespeariens chers à James Gray sont à l'œuvre, toujours dans le New York de la communauté russe. Mais "La nuit nous appartient" n'est pas un polar intellectuel, comme pourraient l'être pour certains "Little Odessa" et "The Yards", c'est une belle machinerie de film noir classique, énergique et efficace. James Gray ne se départit pas de sa personnalité, alternant plans larges et bouts-portant oppressants, mais paye son tribut aux grands maîtres du genre, ce qui en fait un régal capable de réunir aussi bien les amateurs de divertissement que les aficionados du genre, prompts à repérer codes et allusions cinématographiques.
   Coté acteur, Robert Duvall, hiératique dans un rôle de père originellement destiné à Christopher Walken (dont la présence aurait fait rôder les fantômes de Ferrara et son "King of New York"), apparaît d'autant plus magnifique qu'il vient porteur des références du Parrain ou de Bullit. Joaquin Phoenix est absolument formidable en bombe d'énergie refoulée, accompagné d'une Eva Mendès dont la présence, rare mais électrique, fait penser au rôle de Sharon Stone dans "Casino". Et Mark Wahlberg, dont le talent d'acteur ne m'a jamais bouleversé, a le bon goût de jouer la sobriété et le retrait.
   Coté réalisation, on pense instinctivement à Scorsese à cause du New York des années 80, mais il me semble que l'influence de William Friedkin est plus évidente, via "French Connection" bien sûr, mais aussi "To Live and Die in L.A." (Police Fédérale Los Angeles). On retiendra quelques scènes d'anthologie, avec pulsations du danse-floor, angoisse du laboratoire clandestin et poursuite-fusillade en voitures sous des trombes d'eau, lorsque le père et le fils se cherchent désespérément pour se protéger mutuellement sans jamais se trouver.
   Un très bon film, à visionner confortablement dans des conditions respectant la bande-son et les forts contrastes de l'image, sans oublier de consommer les cinq fruits et légumes quotidiens, évidemment, sinon les doigts boudinent et on ne peut plus se servir correctement de la télécommande, c'est pénible.

_"La nuit nous appartient", un film en DVD de James Gray, 20 euros environ._

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## pseudoridicule

Et la course poursuite en caisse superbement filmée. Rien que pour ça, j'ai adoré ce film. L'atmosphère est terrible et les acteurs sont vraiments pas mauvais (Phoenix est excellent). Le scènar par contre n'est pas top du top, mais loin d'etre pourri non plus.

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Je dois vraiment avoir des gouts de chiottes en matière de cinéma.
J'ai failli m'endormir en regardant ce film, le scénario est très moyen, le jeu des acteurs est faible (à part Eva Mendès pour sa plastique, et Robert Duvall qui sont un peu au dessus).
Les compétences de James Gray, relèvent légèrement le niveau, mais ça reste très loin de The Yard, et encore plus de Little Odessa.

Le fait de ne pas avoir été dans de bonne disposition pour regarder ce film a peut être joué, mais j'ai des doutes.

----------


## Snowman

Un peu comme _There Will Be Blood_, c'est le genre de film qui a tout pour être un chef d'œuvre du genre mais auquel il manque une petite étincelle  ::mellow:: 
Pourtant le sens du cadrage de Gray est incroyable mais...mince, je suis ressorti, pas déçu, mais avec un goût d'inachevé contrairement aux polars de Michael Mann.

Et pour la "polémique" cannoise on va mettre ça sur le fait que les mecs étaient à 12g (d'alcool, de coke) pendant la projection  :<_<: 

Par contre Eva Mendes est une putain d'actrice quand elle choisit pas ses rôles à pile ou face (non parce que _2 Fat 2 Foirous_ et _Ghost Rider_...), de même que Mark Wahlberg (excellent dans _Les Infiltrés_).

----------


## pseudoridicule

> e même que Mark Wahlberg (excellent dans _Les Infiltrés_).


Ah oui voilà! Je savais bien qu'il m'avait marqué dans un role.

----------


## parazit

Marc Wahlberg avait un bien meilleur rôle dans boogie nights, et les infiltrés reste une belle daube comparé à l'original malheureusement...

----------


## sylphid

J'ai trouvé le film moyen moi aussi, aussitot vu aussitot oublié.

Scenario, technique*** et jeux d'acteurs rien ne m'a vraiment marqué ou scotché. Du deja vu ailleurs en moins bien.

Reste une bande son qui sait flatter l'oreille.

Un Film mou et lent, peu original par la meme occasion, magistralement bouclé par une fin Extremement light.

A mon goût un film vraiment surcoté.

*** Effectivement la poursuite sous la pluie est joliment faite, mais rien de transcendant non plus.

----------


## psycho_fox

Bizarre ... je suis le seul à avoir aimé ce flim ??
Très bon jeu d'acteur de Phenix, ca me donnerait presque envie d'aller voir Walk the Line. Quant au New Kids On the Block, super performance, comme dans les infiltrés  ::wub::  ...
J'ai également beaucoup aimé la poursuite de voitures sous la pluie

----------


## Snowman

_Walk The Line_ j'ai bien aimé.
Bon il manque un peu de contextualisation (comme le _Ali_ de Mann, best biopic ever) mais c'est pas mal.

D'autant que Phoenix et Witherspoon ont pris des cours de chant et ne cherchent pas à imiter Cash ou June Carter.

----------


## Hellzed

Moi j'ai aimé que le début de ce film...  ::o: 


Non franchement long métrage du tonnerre,je l'ai même préféré aux Promesses de l'Ombre.

----------


## Télo

> Quant au New Kids On the Block, super performance, comme dans les infiltrés  ...


You failed. Le NKOTB c'est son frère Donnie (Band of Brothers, Boomtown, Kill Point...)

----------


## Original'Trouduc

> You failed. Le NKOTB c'est son frère Donnie (Band of Brothers, Boomtown, Kill Point...)


Oui, parce que Mark c'est Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch.

----------


## johnclaude

J'ai fait un truc complètement dingue le mois dernier: j'ai acheté le dvd d'un film que je n'avais pas vu, chose qui ne m'arrive jamais.
Mais j'avais vu tellement de critiques positives que je me suis laissé tenté par le super-collector-prout-prout.
Finalement je vais pas me casser le cul à dire ce que j'en pense Ivan Le Fou l'a à peu près résumé, simplement pour moi ça reste un poil en dessous des bons Scorsese (Casino,les Affranchis ou même les infiltrés) mais pas mal du tout quand même, et puis le mega collector prout prout inclus 3 disques dont le troisième est en fait le cd de la BO et si madame se laisse aller sur "heart of glass" qui ouvre le film perso je craque toujours sur la chanson de Bowie.
Bref ça mérite d'être vu à mon avis mais c'est pas le chef d'œuvre du siècle. Si je l'avais vu avant je ne l'aurais pas acheté mais je le garde quand même.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai fait un truc complètement dingue le mois dernier: j'ai acheté le dvd d'un film que je n'avais pas vu, chose qui ne m'arrive jamais.
> Mais j'avais vu tellement de critiques positives que je me suis laissé tenté par le super-collector-prout-prout.
> Finalement je vais pas me casser le cul à dire ce que j'en pense Ivan Le Fou l'a à peu près résumé, simplement pour moi ça reste un poil en dessous des bons Scorsese (Casino,les Affranchis ou même les infiltrés) mais pas mal du tout quand même, et puis le mega collector prout prout inclus 3 disques dont le troisième est en fait le cd de la BO et si madame se laisse aller sur "heart of glass" qui ouvre le film perso je craque toujours sur la chanson de Bowie.
> Bref ça mérite d'être vu à mon avis mais c'est pas le chef d'œuvre du siècle. Si je l'avais vu avant je ne l'aurais pas acheté mais je le garde quand même.


Tout à fait d'accord avec le fait que ce soit en dessous des bons Scorsese.

----------


## Avérik

> Bizarre ... je suis le seul à avoir aimé ce flim ??
> Très bon jeu d'acteur de Phenix, ca me donnerait presque envie d'aller voir Walk the Line. Quant au New Kids On the Block, super performance, comme dans les infiltrés  ...
> J'ai également beaucoup aimé la poursuite de voitures sous la pluie


Non, tu n'es pas le seul, j'ai adoré aussi !
Et je dis la même chose que les autres : la scène de course-poursuite en voiture !  ::wub::

----------

